# [QuadSpark] - Cheap Windows & Linux VPS at USA (LA, OR & CHI)



## gowthambalaji (Aug 2, 2017)

QUADSPARK we offer cheap and budget web hosting and VPS services. .We have been in business since 2014. We are legally registered Private Limited Company under the name of QuadSpark IT Solutions Private Limited .

We are offering KVM VPS in USA location : *Las Angeles, Oregon , Chicago*

We offer Windows Server 2008 R2 & Windows Server 2012 R2 (180days Trial) with our Windows KVM VPS . We also accept Custom .iso for any vps over 1GB Ram .

===========================
*4GB RAM KVM SSD VPS (USA)*
===========================

4GB Ram
2xCPU (Shared)
25GB SSD-Hard Raid
1IP FREE
1TB Bandwidth
1Gbps Port Speed
Free Linux OS
Windows Server Trial OS
Free Reinstall OS
Virtualizor Control Panel
Self-Managed Service
USA Location
(Oregon,LA - USA)
Price : *INR 400/month (Ex TAX)*

*ORDER NOW - LA LOCATION* 

*ORDER NOW - OR LOCATION*

===========================
*8GB RAM KVM SSD VPS (USA)*
===========================

4GB Ram
4xCPU (Shared)
30GB SSD-Hard Raid
1IP FREE
1TB Bandwidth
1Gbps Port Speed
Free Linux OS
Windows Server Trial OS
Free Reinstall OS
Virtualizor Control Panel
Self-Managed Service
USA Location
(Oregon,LA - USA)
Price : *INR 600/month (Ex TAX)*


*ORDER NOW - LA LOCATION *

*ORDER NOW - OR LOCATION*


===========================
*2GB RAM KVM SSD VPS (USA)*
===========================

2GB Ram
2xCPU (Fair Shared)
50GB SSD-Hard Raid 10
1IP FREE
1TB Bandwidth
1Gbps Port Speed
Free Linux OS
Windows Server Trial OS
Free Reinstall OS
Virtualizor Control Panel
Self-Managed Service
USA Location
(Chicago - USA)
Price : *INR 679/month (Ex TAX)*


*ORDER NOW - CHI LOCATION* 

For More Packages Visit Our Sales Page : *QuadSpark.in*

*Payment via : PayPal , Indian Debit Card / Credit Card , Airtel Money , Paytm , Bank *

*We have 24hour Refund Policy ( for Paypal only )*


----------

